
Show HN: Vim Powerline-like status line without the need of any plugin - ericbn
https://gist.github.com/ericbn/f2956cd9ec7d6bff8940c2087247b132
======
ericbn
Doesn't even use any function. Looks dimmed on non-active windows, and won't
conflict with plugins that set their own status line.

